# Mickey's Halloween Party at Disneyland Park



## The_Black_Cat_Suzy (Sep 13, 2010)

Is anyone going to this? I'm going on the 19th and the 26th. I will be going as cat cat on both days.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 13, 2010)

You can dress up?Sweet!If there's something like this down here in Disney world Orlando,I'd be happy to go.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 13, 2010)

RoqsWolf said:


> You can dress up?Sweet!If there's something like this down here in Disney world Orlando,I'd be happy to go.


 
There is, and I've been to it....although not as a furry.   You need to buy tickets, it goes 7-11pm tues and thursdays nights.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Sep 13, 2010)

As a cat cat...hmm...I might go, actually.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 13, 2010)

http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/pa...-events/mickeys-not-so-scary-halloween-party/

My kids loved it.  Cast members give out free Halloween candy on most of the rides.   My mate and my girls went as Princess, and I went as an overworked Dad on vacation that had to schlep all the bags.


----------



## The_Black_Cat_Suzy (Sep 13, 2010)

That dates are Tuesdays and Friday and Halloween night. You have the wrong link listed. I'm going to the one in So. Cal
http://disneyland.disney.go.com/special-offers/mickeys-halloween-party/


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Sep 13, 2010)

This sounds like it could be fun.
If I can I think I will try to make it.

The Calif one is only like ~3 hours from me.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 13, 2010)

The_Black_Cat_Suzy said:


> That dates are Tuesdays and Friday and Halloween night. You have the wrong link listed.


 
RogsWolf wanted the Orlando one.


----------



## foxacongrimmSP (Sep 13, 2010)

bad memory's at Disneyland -_- happiest place on earth my ass.


----------



## Saintversa (Sep 13, 2010)

foxacongrimmSP said:


> bad memory's at Disneyland -_- happiest place on earth my ass.


 
you too..? >_>


----------



## Catilda Lily (Sep 14, 2010)

If you are going as a cat does that mean Mickey will be scared of you?


----------



## Kelrothi (Sep 14, 2010)

mickey's not so scarey holloween is in orlando and runs through out the month of october at walt disney world in the magic kingdom..

unfortunatly there is a limit to what they will allow into the park.. most if not all outfits are allowed however they perfer it if you carried your helmet/bucket/head and your not allowed to sign anything nor stand still for very long (unless you wanna get yelled at and threatened to be removed from the park) and when your at an event like MNSSH you get swamped by people quickly and fast.. if your outfit is truely amazing like starwars characters in armour and the like.. not sure what the reaction would be to us.. but im thinking not favorable as we arn't too far removed from disneys own furry creatures..

i've wore my stormtrooper twice to MNSSH and once with a great story that involves a very confused character greeter that thought my friends and i were employees  poor guy followed us from main street to fanatasy land.. and freaked out when we pulled our helmets off infront of god and everyone and hes like "what wait you cant do that" and we told him we weren't employees and then he he turned his radio up and it was goin nuts cause he was missing for over an hour... lol

i wonder what kinda mayham or issues we could cause in our fur suits cause if a 2 of biker scouts, 2 tie pilots and 4 storm troopers can get our own accidental escort wonder what a group of furries could get?


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 14, 2010)

Kelrothi said:


> i wonder what kinda mayham or issues we could cause in our fur suits cause if a 2 of biker scouts, 2 tie pilots and 4 storm troopers can get our own accidental escort wonder what a group of furries could get?


 
We saw a lot of families dressed in themes.  One extended family, each was dressed as a black and white "steamboat willy" character, it really worked well.


----------



## The_Black_Cat_Suzy (Sep 16, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> If you are going as a cat does that mean Mickey will be scared of you?


 I hope so. Although one of the days I'm going as a non natural colored calico.


----------

